# Silent Hill "Miner" costume - progress!



## Monster-Maker (Aug 31, 2009)

*Silent Hill "Miner" costume - finished!*

Anyone here a fan of Silent Hill?

About six months ago I planned on making a costume from the game/movie, but after seeing all the pyramid heads and such.. 
I never saw anyone give the Miners any attention.....my favorite characters!
The helmet is almost complete, all it needs is padding on the inside to keep it secure. 
It is made of plaster gauze, cardboard, latex, metal bits and pieces, and a whole lot of different paints. 
Very rusty/wet looking and true to the movie in my eyes. 











The suit is still under way, here it is hanging in my backyard after being painted with brown latex paint, and sprayed lightly with a water hose. 
All I need to do next is touch it up with a little green and rust color spray paint, sew the hood and attach buttons or a zipper. 

The "Poo Suit" , as I call it. 

Front:









Back:










And for those of you not familiar with Silent Hill, or the Miners, here is a picture. 










I will keep updates regular. 

Thanks, Monster-Maker.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

well that looks nice, just need to see it on someone to see if it is awesome lol


----------



## Monster-Maker (Aug 31, 2009)

Hows this, S1n1ster? 










Still need to sew the hood into place, and position the belt onto the suit.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

ok looking very good


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Love Silent Hill and played all of the games. 

LOVE this costume! You did an GREAT job on it!


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

from the pics i see it looks like you missing some green looking mold or what ever that is on the costume


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow that's cool lookin , does he hold any weapons?


----------



## Monster-Maker (Aug 31, 2009)

S1n1sterTech said:


> from the pics i see it looks like you missing some green looking mold or what ever that is on the costume


I'm picking up green, rust colored, gold, and black spray paint tomorrow, so it will all be there eventually. 



Sychoclown said:


> Wow that's cool lookin , does he hold any weapons?



I'm going to look around my local Spirit store or party shop to find a hollow plastic crowbar or something close enough. 
If luck comes into play, I might be able to dig up an old fashion box flashlight at goodwill.  

New pictures tomorrow, I've sewn the hood together, and attached closing straps to the hood and front, finished up the belt..etc..


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Brilliant costume, it looks amazing


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

The costume looks great, MM. The helmet really makes it. I'm sure glad you posted the pic of what they're supposed to look like, 'cuz sometimes I'm not as Hip as I think I am. LOL. I'd never seen them before.


----------



## Monster-Maker (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks to you all for the positive comments. 

Picked up a plastic axe at Spirits and painted it today.

Here it is, all done. 




















































Scratch built suit and helmet, cost around $50 in materials.


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Thats bad ass! I'd wear that proudly and honorably!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Great costume, I,m a fan of the nurses.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I LOVE this!!!! I'm a huge Silent Hill fan! Terrific job!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Awesome Job !! Very nice.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

A couple years back they had these great looking crowbars from when the new Superman movie came out (you bend the crowbar, you are super) I was going to buy one for a Halflife costume but my wife...oh my wife.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW! 

Awesome job on the costume! I love love LOVE it! 

Makes me want to go dig out the movie and the games!


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

Should put some red led's in the eyes imo that would be cool.

The costume looks great try and get some night pictures


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks really good! I wish some one would make a costume of one of the nurses. Those things creep me out!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

That is fantastic!!!!


----------

